# How to stay awake on Klonopin?



## lazynok (Sep 27, 2006)

Anybody have any tricks? I've so far only taken it about 5 times, and i felt good for a few hours... then i had a massive nap.!

the only time i stayed awake was when i had 2½ beers and a few cups of coffee and a few mg of klonopin.. and my usual nardil dosage... i stayed up all week. i just don't want to rely on coffee and beer... those cost money... meds are free. any meds that can help me stay up?

Thanks in advance


----------



## lazynok (Sep 27, 2006)

I have 1x40mg paxil pill laying around.. maybe it will help.. hahaha


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

Maybe you're taking a little bit too much. I know when I very recently reduced my dosage from 2x0.5mg tablets of Klonopin twice a day to only one tablet at night, I felt I lot more awake during the day. BTW, I also take Nardil too. 2 tablets twice a day is my dosage.

Never, ever mix an SSRI with an MAOI. Don't take that Paxil pill!


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

No Limit said:


> Never, ever mix an SSRI with an MAOI. Don't take that Paxil pill!


 :ditto

I sometimes take some caffine pills along with my klonopin if I get too tired.


----------



## Bon (Dec 24, 2005)

I recently went back on Klonopin, I also take it with Wellbutron, and Effexor...........I get a nice little relaxed feeling;-)

I think in time, your body will adjust so you won't feel as tired;-)


----------



## arthur56 (Jul 31, 2005)

the sedation effect of klonapin varies a lot from person to person so reduce the dose
nardil of course, is a different type of med


----------



## lazynok (Sep 27, 2006)

awww thats not what i wanted to hear.

klonopin makes me open to talk to people... but it doesn't push me to talk to people.. i was thinking taking 6mg next social situation might give me the push... or the push to sleep


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

lazynok said:


> awww thats not what i wanted to hear.
> 
> klonopin makes me open to talk to people... but it doesn't push me to talk to people.. i was thinking taking 6mg next social situation might give me the push... or the push to sleep


6mgs? Thats why your getting knocked out cold. You are taking so much and you just started klonopin.


----------



## D.B. Cooper (Jul 21, 2006)

6mg and i'd be staring at my shoes all day and maybe drooling.


----------



## Caedmon (Dec 14, 2003)

lazynok, I think you should talk to your doctor about this. Reading your posts, I wonder if you might benefit from scaling back on the Klonopin. It might not be a good choice for you right now.


----------



## lazynok (Sep 27, 2006)

I found a solution... lots and lots of coffee... haha. i drink so much coffee today and yesterday and met SOOO many people. i was getting crazy talkative.

one think about my doctor, i don't think he likes me. by the way he speaks with me and the way i am so presistant with what i want.... he really doesn't like me. oh well


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Noca said:


> No Limit said:
> 
> 
> > Never, ever mix an SSRI with an MAOI. Don't take that Paxil pill!
> ...


I've read that when on just an SSRI, sometimes benzodiazepines are used as an augmentive/adjunctive treatment, to combat the anxiety sometimes associated with SSRI effects. Would Paxil and Klonopin be a better combination than Klonopin and Nardil?

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

itsmemaggi said:


> Noca said:
> 
> 
> > No Limit said:
> ...


nope

Klonopin and Nardil is about as strong as a med treatment gets for SA


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Noca said:


> Klonopin and Nardil is about as strong as a med treatment gets for SA


Maybe, but would Paxil and Klonopin better combat the sluggishness? Paxil makes me so jumpy, but I'm sure Klonopin would lessen that... A good balance. So long as it still worked on SA.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## Weston (Sep 23, 2006)

itsmemaggi said:


> I've read that when on just an SSRI, sometimes benzodiazepines are used as an augmentive/adjunctive treatment, to combat the anxiety sometimes associated with SSRI effects. Would Paxil and Klonopin be a better combination than Klonopin and Nardil?


I thought anxiety from SSRI's is supposed to be transient when it works. If you've past a few weeks and it's causing anxiety I don't think it's working for your SA. If a MAOI works well for you, you won't need benzos. Maybe only for the situations that caused the most intense anxiety.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

Weston said:


> I thought anxiety from SSRI's is supposed to be transient when it works. If you've past a few weeks and it's causing anxiety I don't think it's working for your SA.


It was a tough decision for me, to take Paxil (a common SSRI) even though it didn't totally curb my anxiety. It helped with my depression, which in turn allows me to better deal with my anxiety. In an ideal situation, I would have a benzo like Xanax or Klonopin to augment my treatment.

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## lazynok (Sep 27, 2006)

itsmemaggi said:


> Paxil makes me so jumpy


i miss being jumpy. now i'm always tired.. except when i have my new love, coffee.



Weston said:


> If a MAOI works well for you, you won't need benzos. Maybe only for the situations that caused the most intense anxiety.


so far i don't need benzos and i'm on an MAOI... but they are just SO fun. haha. i only take them once or twice a week... you know.. party or club... if i take them at school i know i'll get straight Fs.


----------



## No Limit (Dec 6, 2005)

It's impossible for me to stay awake when I'm on 2mg or more of Klonopin (sort of helps when I'm in those situations when I'm forced to make a class group presentation though). I've tried everything from drinking a couple of Red Bulls to drinking coffee. The only thing that worked for me was to slightly reduce the dosage. Even then I'm still a bit tired.


----------



## peregrine (May 31, 2005)

---


----------

